# Windows7 build 7068 onward support thread



## Ketxxx (Apr 27, 2009)

We don't have one.. so now we do. Title is pretty self explanatory anyone having Windows7 woes can post their problems here and hopefully combined we can solve them, Naturally, its VERY important to state what build of W7 your using! Likewise anyone who has handy tips and tricks to share can do so here as well.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 27, 2009)

For anyone that thinks the watermark on windows 7 is annoying.... the file attached is  asmall script that will remove it. Have tested it and works on the lastest Windows 7

oh, must be run as admin...


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 27, 2009)

Its not annoying me yet, but I'm sure it will eventually, so thanks for the lil app 

For anyone having audio problems in W7, specifically, not able to get 5.1 audio, this is how I got it working on a Realtek ALC1200. Open The Realtek CP and under "Speaker Configuration" uncheck Center, Subwoofer and Rear Pair. VIOLA! Just like that all your speakers should now work.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> For anyone that thinks the watermark on windows 7 is annoying.... the file attached is  asmall script that will remove it. Have tested it and works on the lastest Windows 7
> 
> oh, must be run as admin...



It says I must run this programe with admin rights, but I am admin???


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 27, 2009)

Try Vista SP2 compatibility mode on it.


----------



## vbx (Apr 27, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> It says I must run this programe with admin rights, but I am admin???



Right click the program and click run as administrator.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2009)

I've done both still...


----------



## vbx (Apr 27, 2009)

Try this one, it worked for me...

http://rapidshare.com/files/226166890/UniversalWaterMarkRemover.exe


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah that one worked for me, thanks tons!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats odd.. bad download?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Thats odd.. bad download?



Naw, I downloaded it more then once didn't work till I tried that other one.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 27, 2009)

thats odd, it worked for me... sorry guys, I tried


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 27, 2009)

A few tips for anyone running W7.

1. Do NOT disable the pagefile in order to defrag your HDD more effectively, W7 will boot until it gets to the logon screen and then just sit there with a black screen. Attempting to boot to safe mode to turn the PF back on won't save you. This happen to me using 2GB memory, which is more than enough for W7 (typical usage 40%)

2. Here is a screenshot of a tweaked services list. By me tweaking this my memory usage went down 10-12%. To access and edit these services simply search *services.msc* or using the run dialog box type *services.msc*


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

As I'm testing things I figured I would make a list of software and drivers that work, perhaps others also want to do the same thing with their hardware so anyone considering jumping to one of the builds of W7 know what their in for.

W7 Build: 7100 64bit

H/W drivers:

Logitech QC Pro 4000 (MS driver)
ZyXel wireless adapter (MS driver, driver available from Win Update, driver available off ZyXel site)
P5Q Pro chipset drivers (MS driver)
HD3k/4K cards (MS driver, ATi driver), CCC also works
Xonar DX (Vista drivers available from asus site)
Realtek audio (MS driver, Realtek drivers)

Software:

DivX / Xvid
MS Office 07
Furmark
PC Doc Pro 4.2
Regcleaner
AVG 8.5
Spybot
NoAdware v5
Driver Cleaner Pro
uTorrent
MSN Messenger (duh)
Paint.net
Yahoo Widgets
Irfanview v4.1
Firefox v3.0.9
Sun Microsystems Java
Adobe v9
Adobe Flash 
Quicktime

Nero and Diskeeper currently cause some issues. If I find versions that do not, they will be listed.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 28, 2009)

Still no Horizontal Span in Build 7100 with WDDM 1.1. I don't think we will see it even in Windows 7.... Not until WDDM 2.0 at least.

Windows 7 Build 7100 64bit

Working Software
Steam works as well as Fear 2, TF2, L4D and every Half LIfe game.
Google Earth Latest Version
WinRAR
SoundMax (Software and Driver)
Itunes
3DMark Vantage
3DMark 06
AMD OverDrive
FRAPS
Malware Bytes


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it just me or is the transition to W7 the least painful ever? about 80-90% of all my stuff works fine.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 29, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Is it just me or is the transition to W7 the least painful ever? about 80-90% of all my stuff works fine.



Yeah its a great OS. It seamless and just been a great experience to use it.

I just want Horizontal Span back... For the love of god, bring it back with W7


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2009)

i'll have 7100 sometime this week. will throw it on an older sempron machine, see how it handles on a single core machine with 1GB of ram.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ It'll do pretty well. Even with just 1GB RAM memory usage will be around 50% on a clean install. Thats much better than Vista I had around 60% usage on a clean install with 2GB RAM.


----------



## vbx (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone else have Win7 using a lot of ram after a Vista upgrade?  

Win7 Clean Install on my laptop: 600-750 ram usage on idle

Win7 Upgrade from Vista Ultimate Desktop: 820-1GB ram usage on idle

Same programs installed and running on both system.  Except, Laptop is running on Core 2 Duo and Desktop is running on P4. Both having 2gb's.
Should I do a clean install instead?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes. The "upgrade" path is not recommended, leaves all sorts of crap laying around.


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

Are there any unneeded services I should turn off with 7?  If anyone could link an optimization thread that would be most helpful.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Are there any unneeded services I should turn off with 7?  If anyone could link an optimization thread that would be most helpful.



I disable:

Services:

Program Compatibility
Windows Defender
Remote Registry
Parental Controls
Security Center

Settings:

Indexing
Action Center
Windows Defender


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Are there any unneeded services I should turn off with 7?  If anyone could link an optimization thread that would be most helpful.



#13.... try readin the thread next time eh?


----------



## Binge (Apr 30, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> #13.... try readin the thread next time eh?



I was looking for something... detailed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

That is detailed, it shows what you can disable to claw back some RAM, what else you looking for someone to hold ya hand and a lollypop?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 30, 2009)

recently got 7100, will try it out soon enough.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Its very good. I knew it would be but wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is. Glad I skipped that abdomination people call Vista.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 30, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Its very good. I knew it would be but wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is. Glad I skipped that abdomination people call Vista.



lol it basically is Vista, but nicer looking and a bit faster


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

lol W7 is nothing like Vista. Its UI is similar, but W7 runs much better and pretty much all of the BS with Vista is removed/fixed in W7.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am running W7 7100 clean install, I had no problems with install, drivers or even a raid setup.
Runs great. No prob so far.. Specs are listed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

At least MS are on to a good thing here, Vista is just pitiful. Astonishing regardless of most things being negative about Vista and with very good reasons as well as Vista being compared to the new Windows ME, those who had some kind of mental replapse and bought Vista insist in saying Vista is good  I attempted using Vista multiple times, and FFS, its just plain awful.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL, what's with all the Vista hatred?  Sure it was bad at first, but since SP1 it's fine.  I could never use Xp again after Vista, it looks so poor (although it's a bit faster).

But I agree that MS are onto a good thing w/ 7, I just hope they don't fuck it up at the last minute somehow.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

I used Vista before SP1 and with SP1, still sucked. Perhaps SP2 changes things, but its too late Vista was dead in the water after a certain beta. I don't think MS will be making the same mistakes twice in a row they already shot themselves in the foot with Vista if they do it again with W7 their gonna lose a hella lot of money.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 30, 2009)

I had one problem installing windows 7. When I took the DVD out to put in my driver CD for my RAID drivers even after loading the drivers and formatting my drive it wouldn't let me install Windows 7. You have to put the DVD back in as soon as you get your driver loaded and it should let you install.


----------



## vbx (Apr 30, 2009)

When installing Win7 on my Desktop, why do I get a 8bit looking graphic? On my laptop, I don't get this.  But after the installation, everything looks okay.  Not sure why it get that 8bit looking graphic though?

Also, the Loading MS Windows LOGO isn't animated on my desktop.  All I see it 3 dots like it's frozen.

Here is a pic of the 8bit interface. 






Here is a pic of the 3 dots that doesn't turn into the MS Flag.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

vbx, fill out yoru system specs. 

You sure your video card on your desktop isnt taking a crap on you? Do you have another you can toss in the machine to rule out a video card problem?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I totally disagree Vista sucked, but Windows 7 , is ALOT better.


----------



## vbx (Apr 30, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> vbx, fill out yoru system specs.
> 
> You sure your video card on your desktop isnt taking a crap on you? Do you have another you can toss in the machine to rule out a video card problem?



Are u sure its the video card?  Because after the installation the Login screen is normal.  The only problem I have is that loading screen and the installation menu.  

p4 3.4ghz HT
nvdia 8600gt
2gb ram

Here is utube of it.  Showing the loading screen freezing, followed by (normal) the login screen and desktop.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqBI-deFqbg

edit: XP and Vista loads up fine.  Also when I installed Vista, I don't get the same 8bit interface?  Weird.  I'll try again later.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

vbx said:


> Are u sure its the video card?  Because after the installation the Login screen is normal.  The only problem I have is that loading screen and the installation menu.
> 
> p4 3.4ghz HT
> nvdia 8600gt
> ...



what are you using to connect the video card to the monitor? HDMI? VGA? DVI?


----------



## vbx (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what are you using to connect the video card to the monitor? HDMI? VGA? DVI?




VGA.  I'm going to load a vista and old build of win7 to see if I get the same 8bit interface.

----

Okay when loading the DVD from boot, I get that 8bit interface,

BUT, when loading it from the desktop, I get the normal looking interface.  

Anyways, the only problem I have is the stupid loading screen with the 3 dots, other than that, WIN7 is running smoothly.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Windows defaults to a really low res when it doesn't recognise your graphics properly. I heard MS were ditching a lot of hardware drivers because A: Due to how old it is, and B: because 99% of users don't want gigs and gigs of drivers on their system they will never use. Your issue is nothing that isn't resolved by installing the driver yourself


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 30, 2009)

Have you guys noticed that there is a Windows Vista SP2 Compatibility mode. Thought that was interesting since its not even out yet.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah was in 7077, and the RTM for SP2 has been released, so technically it is out, and you have to remember, this build shouldnt exist till the 5th of May


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

We have all been to the future! and the future is bright with windows 7!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Windows defaults to a really low res when it doesn't recognise your graphics properly. I heard MS were ditching a lot of hardware drivers because A: Due to how old it is, and B: because 99% of users don't want gigs and gigs of drivers on their system they will never use. Your issue is nothing that isn't resolved by installing the driver yourself



Try what he Ketxxx states. Load Win7, install the driver for yoru card, and reboot. Do you still get teh same 8-bit interface?

What is your video card? Fill out system specs here


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

The windows start up and install screens dont use installed drivers, its just a Standard VGA driver (like what happens when you uninstall your drivers)


----------



## vbx (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> The windows start up and install screens dont use installed drivers, its just a Standard VGA driver (like what happens when you uninstall your drivers)




The driver for my graphic card is already installed.  So, when I reinserted the DVD I still get that 8bit looking interface.   When I go to Load Drivers, and click on the nvidia driver 185.81 (.exe file), it get an error saying it doesn't contain the driver needed or something. 

Also this only happens when it load the DVD upon bootup,  when I load the DVD on the WIn7 or XP desktop, I don't get that 8bit looking interface. 

The WIndows Loading screen with the 3 frozen dots is what i'm trying to fix, cause it's annoying.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

What happens if you put in the Vista disc from boot?


----------



## vbx (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> What happens if you put in the Vista disc from boot?



Same shlt..  I don't even remember this happening when I installed Vista.  Must of F"d something.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 1, 2009)

Ok recently every time I try and delete a folder or some files it won't let me saying I need permission and to try again?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 2, 2009)

Anyone having issues with Win7 RC and the sidebar gadgets? I cant get it to load.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Worked fine for me in build 7100, not that I use it. Yahoo widgets are much better.


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Anyone having issues with Win7 RC and the sidebar gadgets? I cant get it to load.



did you disable UAC? if so, bad, bad crashnburn.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> did you disable UAC? if so, bad, bad crashnburn.



Yes, but that didnt make a difference in 7077 like it did in 7000.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (May 3, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok recently every time I try and delete a folder or some files it won't let me saying I need permission and to try again?




Its a bug in build 7100 iirc (I get it too) that makes a lot of stuff read only....

so right click (i did it for users and program files..) properties - Security - edit - select your user - select full control - apply 


then anything that's not deleting rich click properties un-check read only =)


btw. Hi everyone


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 3, 2009)

jamesrt2004 said:


> Its a bug in build 7100 iirc (I get it too) that makes a lot of stuff read only....
> 
> so right click (i did it for users and program files..) properties - Security - edit - select your user - select full control - apply
> 
> ...



Thanks, funny thing is if I restart my computer the files will delete? So it wasn't as big as I thought.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

*Disabling Windows 7 Driver Signing*

We all know its a huge pain in the arse if it isn't disabled for some things, just one among many is the ability to use Rivatuner. Instead of the tedious process of disabling it every time you want to use Rivatuner or any other software driver signing conflicts with, I found a handy lil tool that does it automatically  Its called Ready Driver Plus. Its a small simple bit of software, you just install it and it handles everything else. The software works on Vista and W7 fine, or at least on W7 build 7100 x64.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> *Disabling Windows 7 Driver Signing*
> 
> We all know its a huge pain in the arse if it isn't disabled for some things, just one among many is the ability to use Rivatuner. Instead of the tedious process of disabling it every time you want to use Rivatuner or any other software driver signing conflicts with, I found a handy lil tool that does it automatically  Its called Ready Driver Plus. Its a small simple bit of software, you just install it and it handles everything else. The software works on Vista and W7 fine, or at least on W7 build 7100 x64.



but rivatuner HAS signed drivers? has for ages...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

Not in W7 it doesn't.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Not in W7 it doesn't.





i assumed the vista drivers would work in 7


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

A lot of Vista drivers do, but not Rivatuner. My guess would be the signature carried in Rivatuner is Vista specific and W7 changes that signature slightly.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

well its a good thing you posted that link then, isnt it!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

I suppose so


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2009)

WTF is this? I didnt have this problem in the leaked version.


----------



## Guru Janitor (May 10, 2009)

I'm about to install the 64 bit 7100 build...just wondering, should I install with one stick of memory in (for 2gb) or will it be fine with all 4gb?


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 10, 2009)

Guru Janitor said:


> I'm about to install the 64 bit 7100 build...just wondering, should I install with one stick of memory in (for 2gb) or will it be fine with all 4gb?



you can do it with all 4gb, dosent seem like 7 has that odd issue that vista had when installing with all 4 gigs


----------



## Guru Janitor (May 10, 2009)

Alright, that's good for me, I'm so lazy I didn't want to pop out the one stick of ram


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 11, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> WTF is this? I didnt have this problem in the leaked version.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/Untitled.png



For shits and giggles, I went ahead and formatted and reinstalled the leaked version and im getting the same damn thing happening. Anyone know why? Its starting to annoy/piss me off.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For shits and giggles, I went ahead and formatted and reinstalled the leaked version and im getting the same damn thing happening. Anyone know why? Its starting to annoy/piss me off.



... what the hell.

so you've had this with several versions of 7?


----------



## stanhemi (May 11, 2009)

Hi,i have a little problem with windows 7 build 7100 

i install windows seven and i downnload the latest driver from amd for my 4870  everything work perfect,but i can't set my resoltion to 1680x1050.

i can set it to 1440x900 or 1600x1200.I try with  ati catalyst and rivatuner but 1680x1050 are not available???????.help please  thanks


----------



## CrackerJack (May 11, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Hi,i have a little problem with windows 7 build 7100
> 
> i install windows seven and i downnload the latest driver from amd for my 4870  everything work perfect,but i can't set my resoltion to 1680x1050.
> 
> i can set it to 1440x900 or 1600x1200.I try with  ati catalyst and rivatuner but 1680x1050 are not available???????.help please  thanks



thats odd, i'm using 1600x1200 right now. i can go up to 1920x1200. might be the monitor driver? not sure


----------



## stanhemi (May 11, 2009)

i install the latest driver for the monitor still same crap where are the native resolution for my screen?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ... what the hell.
> 
> so you've had this with several versions of 7?



Yeah. Just within the last few days too. My only grip about it since using it. 

I thought maybe it was the drivers but it isnt. It was doing it on my 9800GTX now its doing it on my newly installed GTX 285. I went one driver back (april 30th i think) and still getting the issue.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 12, 2009)

So I installed 7100 build of Windows 7 64bit. Everything has been working great with no issues at all except... I have a network DVD player and with Vista and WMP 11, I could share out my media library and everything worked fine, all my videos and what not played fine with no issues.

After the install it reset the settings for WMP 12 so i reset them up and when I tested it... everything was pixilated and just pretty much unpleasant to watch.

So I looked around trying to see if I could uninstall WMP12 and get 11 on there and welp, now I don't have either.

I was wondering if anyone knew how to get WMP12 back since the latest build isn't on Microsoft's website... I was thinking about popping the DVD back into my computer and seeing if I could install it as a component like you use to be able to do with XP.


----------



## ASRockIQ (May 12, 2009)

crashnburn, have you tried installing the Vista Drivers? they should work. i'm using the latest Vista Drivers on my 8600GTS



kuroikenshi said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew how to get WMP12 back since the latest build isn't on Microsoft's website... I was thinking about popping the DVD back into my computer and seeing if I could install it as a component like you use to be able to do with XP.


you may need to reinstall Windows 7 to reinstall WMP12.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 12, 2009)

TBH, I have reason to beleive even though that they are split by OS and video card type, that they are basically all the same driver.


----------



## ASRockIQ (May 12, 2009)

^Then why not try the Vista Drivers?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 12, 2009)

Could sfc(system file checker) reinstall wmp?


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 12, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> crashnburn, have you tried installing the Vista Drivers? they should work. i'm using the latest Vista Drivers on my 8600GTS
> 
> you may need to reinstall Windows 7 to reinstall WMP12.



Yea I was affraid of that.  That's makes me a sad panda


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 12, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> ^Then why not try the Vista Drivers?



What would be the point if Windows Vista drivers (x64) are the same as Windows 7 drivers (x64)?


----------



## ASRockIQ (May 12, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What would be the point if Windows Vista drivers (x64) are the same as Windows 7 drivers (x64)?


Windows Vista and 7 are built on the same engine. i think. the Vista Drivers are working fine for me. the Widgets from Vista work on Windows 7 as well. really can't hurt to try and see for yourself.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 12, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> Windows Vista and 7 are built on the same engine. i think. the Vista Drivers are working fine for me. the Widgets from Vista work on Windows 7 as well. really can't hurt to try and see for yourself.



I thought Win 7 had its kernel rewritten?


----------



## ASRockIQ (May 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I thought Win 7 had its kernel rewritten?


o it did but i think Windows 7 accepts Vista Drivers somehow as they are working ok for me.


----------



## Thorn8369 (May 13, 2009)

What nVidia card drivers is everyone using, i want to OC my card, but haven't found a driver that will allow rivatuner to OC


----------



## jamesrt2004 (May 13, 2009)

Thorn8369 said:


> What nVidia card drivers is everyone using, i want to OC my card, but haven't found a driver that will allow rivatuner to OC



try using EVGA Precision?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Thorn8369 said:


> What nVidia card drivers is everyone using, i want to OC my card, but haven't found a driver that will allow rivatuner to OC



You need to disable driver signing.. read one page back theres a link for an app that will automatically do it every boot, you can then use rivatuner.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

I need help with two 7100 systems and file sharing issues.

short version: i create shares as always, with share access and permissions on the security tab as applicable ("everyone" has read access)

In 7100, both 7100 machines can see each other (same homegroup)
a build 7000 machine gets permission denied trying to access the machines (before any folders show up)
another build 7000 machine with the same username and password can access one machine, but not the other with a different username.
If either machine leaves the homegroup, shares stop working
two build 7000 machine cannot access shares, even if its in the same homegroup
 password protected sharing works, so long as i have the same username and password on my machine. this is not acceptable, as i need this to work at a LAN event.

As far as i can tell, sharing simply doesnt work in 7100 x64, UNLESS its in a homegroup with other 7100 machines. 

Any help?


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Why not get all machines running Build 7100?



MS obviously wants everyone running the latest build, and I see no reason personally not to do so. 

The whole system has probably been tweaked from 7000 to 7100 anyway, making them incompatible.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Why not get all machines running Build 7100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



feel free to tell everyone at a 50 person lan to format and upgrade to build 7100. I'll be waiting with a camera to see what they do to you.

edit: Weird update - if i type the share in directly //mussels-pc/dump, it actually works after a while. its accesing the PC to get the shares list itself thats failing.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

If they are true enthusiasts they wont be on build 7000


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Ditto . People shouldn't whine about a beta build of W7 not being compatible with a release candidate build of W7.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

guys... its not just 7100. vista cant access it either. you cant homegroup in vista, so i cant make it work there either.

the 7100 machines cant even access each other, outside of homegroup.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Probably a extra security feature somewhere you need to adjust. Its quite unlikely a bug like that would get overlooked in a release candidate build. AFAIK 7100 is going to be the retail shipping build of W7.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

arrrgh, now one of the machines is accesible to everyone (even vista machines) while the others accesible to no one... and they have the same settings!


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Probably a extra security feature somewhere you need to adjust. Its quite unlikely a bug like that would get overlooked in a release candidate build. AFAIK 7100 is going to be the retail shipping build of W7.



There is no way build 7100 will be the shipping build, even if it feels that finished.

I have found one bug already.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Yes, ONE bug, if it is a bug and not something else. Nothing is perfect on conception.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Even still it wont be the Final.

But I still believe this is the first and last Release Candidate as MS originally said.


----------



## ASRockIQ (May 13, 2009)

there maybe another build coming in. that's what my mind and gut is telling me.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

I highly doubt, 4-5 months ago the Beta was released and in another 4-5 months it should be RTM time


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 13, 2009)

Alright, just wanted to post somewhere with Windows 7 already started. Just installed this today on a 17gb partition (all I was able to get really) and I must say, I am so far impressed with the look, feel and color/theme of Windows 7. Im using the RC and cannot wait for it to come out to be honest with you. Ill add more as I use it more


----------



## sapetto (May 13, 2009)

So i installed test updates yesterday and now when i check for a new updates it says 4 optianal updates available i click to view the updates and get this:


----------



## Thorn8369 (May 14, 2009)

Build 7127 is about to make the rounds I believe.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 14, 2009)

Im still getting those damn black boxes on all my icons. I cant figure out how to make them go away. 

Mussels, 

Im sort of having the same issue as you. I dont use homegroup however and granted only one pc is running Win7. Anyway, when I share a file on my server, Win7 cant access it. Funny thing though its giving me problems in WMP. I have shared folders on my server with music in them. When I try to access that music in those folders it gives me an error message that WMP cant play the music. I have to tell WMP to stop looking at that specific folder(s) and then direct WMP back to the same folders and it works. Really weird.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

whats weird is that while no one can access the shares on this one machine, WMP can access shared libraries and streaming media.


----------

